# Meet and Drive in Cincinnati



## Trippinbillies4 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey all,

We're putting together a meet/eat/drive in Cincinnati on November 7th in the afternoon. Anyone interested?


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

Trippinbillies4 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We're putting together a meet/eat/drive in Cincinnati on November 7th in the afternoon. Anyone interested?


Bummer, Ill be up here at school. Hope you get a good turnout. Where about do you live in Cincy. Im from Hyde Park. Nice to see a Dave fan and a BMW fan and from Cincy on here as I am all 3 as well :bigpimp: My aunt is on here from Cincy too but we both stick mostly to the Motorsports forum...suppose I should branch out.


----------



## Trippinbillies4 (Oct 17, 2004)

I live in Montogomery now. Moved out from my parent's in West Chester bout 6 months ago now.

Glad to meet ya.


----------



## AndyM (Apr 18, 2002)

I am in. Let me know if I can help out.


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

AndyM said:


> I am in. Let me know if I can help out.


Hey Andy how much would it cost to have an alcantara shift boot and e brake boot made by you guys for my E30M3?

Cool to see some more Cincy people on here, didnt know there were many.
my dad just sent me this from monday night, his coworker took it.


----------



## Trippinbillies4 (Oct 17, 2004)

OK Guys, 

Sunday, November 7. 12:30 for lunch. We're meeting at BW3's off of Union Center from 75. Here's directions:

I75 to Union Center exit.
Go west off the exit. (From northbound, this is left, from southbound this is right  )
Take a left on Maulhauser road (first light)
BW3's is just off to your left.

I am going to go out towards Oxford on Tuesday to map a route, unless anyone has suggestions from a previous Cincinnati drive.


----------



## Trippinbillies4 (Oct 17, 2004)

Andy, you still comin today?


----------

